# Goldens Born in September 2012



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

My little Harry was born on Wednesday 19th September! He was one of only three boys, a very small litter. I'm going for my first visit on October 13th when they're three weeks and three days old!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your little Harry. Our boy is due on September 23rd, no name yet. Hope to come back to this thread soon.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations, Alfie's Girl! 

Our boy was born September 7th. His name will probably be Marzipan, but nothing set in stone until we meet him.

All boys in the September thread so far then!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Congratulations on your little Harry. Our boy is due on September 23rd, no name yet. Hope to come back to this thread soon.


Thank you Buddy's mom! Good luck for tomorrow. 



Bolledeig said:


> Congratulations, Alfie's Girl!
> 
> Our boy was born September 7th. His name will probably be Marzipan, but nothing set in stone until we meet him.
> 
> All boys in the September thread so far then!


Congratulations too, Bolledeig! Marzipan is such a great name, hope you get to meet him soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

I think the name Harry is so cute!!

My Tucker was born on Sept. 14th, 2008!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I think the name Harry is so cute!!
> 
> My Tucker was born on Sept. 14th, 2008!!!


Awe, thank you! He'll be my little Prince Harry!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Alfie is going to be a good big brother to Harry. He will show him how to dig in the garden, find loose socks and hopefully learn to cuddle!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

jweisman54 said:


> Alfie is going to be a good big brother to Harry. He will show him how to dig in the garden, find loose socks and hopefully learn to cuddle!


Joyce, you know Alfie too well!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*My New Grandpuppy!!!*

My newest grandpuppy was born Sept. 10th....He was one of five, 3 boys, one which will be my daughter's that just got married....it was such a happy day indeed...until the 11th when we had to put our Nitro down...A beautiful soul came into the world, and a great ole soul went out....We have 4 more weeks til we go to pick him out!!! We cant wait...trying to focus on Molson, his name, because Nitro would have wanted us to... Ill post pic of Molson's mom and dad Clyde later..Well here's Josie with the pups, at 2 days old... They were all over 2 lbs. when they were 2 days old...they are growing nicely!!!














And here's Clyde, the proud poppa...he reminded us sooo much of our dear Nitro :::::


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Nash666 said:


> My newest grandpuppy was born Sept. 10th....He was one of five, 3 boys, one which will be my daughter's that just got married....it was such a happy day indeed...until the 11th when we had to put our Nitro down...A beautiful soul came into the world, and a great ole soul went out....We have 4 more weeks til we go to pick him out!!! We cant wait...trying to focus on Molson, his name, because Nitro would have wanted us to... Ill post pic of Molson's mom and dad Clyde later..Well here's Josie with the pups, at 2 days old... They were all over 2 lbs. when they were 2 days old...they are growing nicely!!!
> And here's Clyde, the proud poppa...he reminded us sooo much of our dear Nitro :::::


Hi Nash666, awe such sweet photos! Clyde looks a very proud Papa indeed!  Sorry to hear about Nitro, but how lovely that Molson had just arrived, I'm sure he'll bring lots of joy with him!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Our boy was born today, Sept 25th. We did not chose his name yet.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats Buddy's Mom Forever...Im still smiling for you...cant wait to meet him.....He certainly wont replace Buddy...but he will also steal a piece of your heart, and you have lots and lots of love to give...enjoy!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats Alfie's mom, my two boys were the same age span....And they were inseparable ....best of luck...


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Our boy was born today, Sept 25th. We did not chose his name yet.


Congratulations, Buddy's mom!  I make that four September boys so far!



Nash666 said:


> Congrats Alfie's mom, my two boys were the same age span....And they were inseparable ....best of luck...


Awe that's lovely, hopefully my Alfie and Harry will be the same!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you! I will came back later with photos of the litter Rebecca posted, just wanted to say a word yesterday on the day our boy was born.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations, Buddy's mom!
Looking forward to those pictures!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I went for my first puppy visit on Saturday and had a little cuddle with each of these three handsome boys!


----------



## Bruce's Mom (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone! We are bringing our new puppy, Bruce, home with us this weekend! This is our first Golden, and we are super excited. I have two children, ages 5 and 3, so I know things are about to get super hectic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bruce's Mom (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is a picture of Bruce at 7 weeks!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bruce's Mom said:


> Hi Everyone! We are bringing our new puppy, Bruce, home with us this weekend! This is our first Golden, and we are super excited. I have two children, ages 5 and 3, so I know things are about to get super hectic!!!


Welcome to the forum Bruce's Mom. Bruce is so cute. Our boy is coming home soon too.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Bruce's Mom said:


> Hi Everyone! We are bringing our new puppy, Bruce, home with us this weekend! This is our first Golden, and we are super excited. I have two children, ages 5 and 3, so I know things are about to get super hectic!!!



Bruce's Mom, Bruce is so cute!! I love his color! Congratulations  
I just brought home my golden puppy, Oliver, today! My boyfriend currently has a 4 month old golden so things are about to get pretty crazy over here too! Can't wait to see pictures of everyone's new pups and hear all the fun and crazy stories


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww...lots of cute pups!!!! Bruce is awesome color already...My Neeko has been home 11 days, and we are in love..... Here is Molson, (my daughter's pup, and his brother Neeko) my pup!!!! DOUBLE TROUBLE!!!






::


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Here is Molson, (my daughter's pup, and his brother Neeko) my pup!!!! DOUBLE TROUBLE!!!
> View attachment 121625
> ::


Soooo adorable!! Are they both living in the same house?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

coaraujo said:


> Soooo adorable!! Are they both living in the same house?


No...they aren't living in the same house ..but my daughter comes home w molson every other weekend, because she works in the area those days..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to Oliver and Neeko and hi to Molson. We gonna have lots of fun here watching our pups growing together.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Welcome to Oliver and Neeko and hi to Molson. We gonna have lots of fun here watching our pups growing together.


I can't wait to see pictures of everyone's September pups!


----------



## Bruce's Mom (Nov 13, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone else is having troubles with their puppy sleeping at night! We are crating him at night and he is finally use to his crate and doesn't cry anymore when we put him in it to go to sleep. He sleeps just perfect until 2:00 or 2:30 and then he cries to go potty. I put him back in the crate and he goes back to sleep until 3:30 or 4:00 and then cries again to go potty. Once again, I take him out and then put him back in the crate. Without fail, he wakes up again at 5:30 for good. I have let him cry it out for a while in the morning, but he gets really loud and I don't want him to wake up my children. He will be 9 weeks tomorrow and I realize that he is still a baby, but I am flat out exhausted!! It has been a full week and it has not gotten any better. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Bruce's Mom said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else is having troubles with their puppy sleeping at night! We are crating him at night and he is finally use to his crate and doesn't cry anymore when we put him in it to go to sleep. He sleeps just perfect until 2:00 or 2:30 and then he cries to go potty. I put him back in the crate and he goes back to sleep until 3:30 or 4:00 and then cries again to go potty. Once again, I take him out and then put him back in the crate. Without fail, he wakes up again at 5:30 for good. I have let him cry it out for a while in the morning, but he gets really loud and I don't want him to wake up my children. He will be 9 weeks tomorrow and I realize that he is still a baby, but I am flat out exhausted!! It has been a full week and it has not gotten any better. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!
> View attachment 122009
> 
> 
> ...


I find if they're super tired before bed they're much better in the crate. Maybe in the morning try giving him a kong full of kibble and treats to keep him busy for a while? When I needed Oliver to be quiet in the morning (or just needed some sleep) I'd gate him in the kitchen and sleep on the floor next to him. He'd sleep and cuddle with me - that's probably not what you're supposed to do but I just felt like he was lonely in his crate. Now as long as he's tired enough and can see me and his big brother Bernie he's great in his crate. Its got to be really scary for them the first few weeks in a new place, I just wanted to make sure he felt safe. Hope this helps!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

We are on 1.5 to 2 hours potty breaks over night. Just imagine going out at -25C last night. Sorry, no advice.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Marzipan is now 3 months old. I think it's safe to say he's fully potty trained now. Didn't take that long, he's a good boy. 
He sleeps in our bedroom (no crate) with me, my hubby and our human baby. Everything is going fine, he only needs out once during the night and sleeps until we get up. Never wakes up the baby even with our laminate floor (claws on laminate = horrible noise!).
He and our other dog can be home alone in the kitchen for about 3 hours at a time without any accidents or destruction.

Pretty happy..









He makes certain to roll in cat piss every single day. Frequent bathing is necessary!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Our pups were born about the same time. My golden boy Sheldon was born Sept 7
He also is housebroken. Took about 3 weeks. He also sleeps on his enormous bed next to me on the floor. I've had three other golden girls that have gone to the bridge. This time I have a boy. The only difference so far that I can see is that he is very vocal and much more likes to cuddle with me and my husband. 
I have to get more tech savy to figure out how to post pictures. 
Marzipan I love the name. Sheldon was named from the tv character Sheldon Cooper
from The Big Bang Theory. Hope we can be golden mom's together !


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Sheldon's Mom:
How funny! My boy is born on the 7th too! 
I love his name aswell. Special boys need special names, that's for sure!

Hope you figure out how to post pictures, I'd love to see!


----------



## PennyLane13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Pictures of Penny born September 10th... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## barksin (Aug 28, 2010)

this is our new girl ,sophie,born on the 16th of sept2012 

she is finally potty trained as i live in an apartment and had to teach her to use our balcony......it wasnt easy

we also have a chug ....chihuahua and pug mix who is the cutest little girl on earth

hope to keep up with you and all your beautiful pets


----------



## barksin (Aug 28, 2010)

another pic of sophie


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks to Buddy's mom I finally found this thread. I have Lucy who was born sept 23rd. We picked her up when she was 8 weeks old. She has kept us busy. I was interested to see how much you puppies weigh. Lucy weighed 37.4 lbs as of last week. our vet says she is going to be a big girl.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon was born Sept 7.
He is going to the vet tomorrow for a weight in . My guess is 34 lbs.
Where is Hilton NY ? We are in Carmel NY Putnam County
Lucy is a beautiful girl. Wishing you happy times with your new pup.


----------



## sarhmills (Nov 27, 2012)

My pup Watson was born on September 14th and as of last Thursday he weighed 34lb! He has always been on the small side for his age (even below average at times), but I think he is now catching up. 

They grow so fast! I found the collar we brought him home in the other day and almost cried! ha It is definitely fun to watch them grow and learn though


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

sarhmills said:


> My pup Watson was born on September 14th and as of last Thursday he weighed 34lb! He has always been on the small side for his age (even below average at times), but I think he is now catching up.
> 
> They grow so fast! I found the collar we brought him home in the other day and almost cried! ha It is definitely fun to watch them grow and learn though


Yep, our pups are growing sooo fast. I've bought new collar last weekend, large one.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Yep, our pups are growing sooo fast. .


How true. My husband came home tonight and asked Harry what he did with the puppy who used to live here. He looks so grown up these days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Davidrob2 said:


> How true. My husband came home tonight and asked Harry what he did with the puppy who used to live here. He looks so grown up these days.


Same here, my husband goes away for couple days and cant believe how much Charlie changes in the meantime. Charlie is losing his puppy teeth these days. And yesterday I saw him lifting his leg to pee.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie is losing his puppy teeth


Poor Charlie. Harry is teething too. He whines a little these days when he is chewing on a toy. Yesterday he kept going to the freezer door and would sit there looking pitiful until I got him an ice cube.


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't get over how much Lucy has grown..she was fairly big when we brought her home at 8 weeks, 16lbs. She is tall and lanky now and weighs 43 lbs. https://www.dropbox.com/s/8bzkrx7lp98n263/Photo Jan 26, 5 00 19 PM.jpg


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope all our September's babies are doing great. Charlie is 4 and half months old, according to our old scale 40lb (1 cup LBP 3 times a day), tall and lanky.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie got his rabies shot on Thursday, on that day 4 months and 20 days old and weights 41lb.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry was 50.1 pounds on Wednesday. He's eating 1 cup/3 times a day plus some 1/2 calorie training treats throughout the day. I found a puppy tooth on the floor the other day. My little guy is growing up so fast.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon's loosing his puppy teeth too. Yesterday I heard him playing with something on the floor and low and behold it was his baby tooth. It was the second one I found
I put the tooth under his bed and told him the tooth fairy was coming and she left him a teething ring this a.m. 
Sheldon weighs about 36 - 37 lbs. He is getting taller and is on the slim side.
September 2012 Goldens are heading toward their 1/2 year birthday !!!!!!!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> I put the tooth under his bed and told him the tooth fairy was coming and she left him a teething ring this a.m.


That's adorable!


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy cow! How did I miss this thread? Our girl Sunshine was born on September 20th. She seems to have been a late bloomer (slow to lose teeth, slight of frame) in her earlier months, but she's making up for lost time now - all of her baby teeth are gone (we found 1). She's about 40 pounds (which happened very quickly). We joke around about putting her in her "grow box" every night, and watching with wild eyes the large dog that emerges in the early morning hours. 

She's a big fan of ice cubes, frozen blueberries and an occasional frozen washcloth to help with all of these big girl teeth that are coming in.

Great to join this thread (better late than never, I hope?) I've attached an earlier puppy picture (I don't know why it's rotated, it corrects itself if you click on it?) as a consolation for my tardiness ...
Pam


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

pshales said:


> She's a big fan of ice cubes, frozen blueberries and an occasional frozen washcloth to help with all of these big girl teeth that are coming in.


Harry's an ice cube fiend these days as well. I haven't tried frozen blueberries, but he loves an occasional ice cold, baby carrot. Sunshine is a beautiful baby.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

What a pretty Sunshine girl! 

______________________________

A little update on the Marzipan man.
He was 58lbs on february 28th (5mos. and 3 weeks old).
His favorite activities are; trying to eat the cat, getting muddy, hanging around the bathtub, and drinking "tea" in the tub with the human baby.
He sleeps in a total coma, doesn't even flinch if someone trips over him or try to use him as a trampoline.

Took these pictures today


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

Very cute pictures... so glad to see the updates. Lucy has grown a lot since my first post on here. She is just over 5 months, weighs 55 lbs, is 22" tall, and very long. She has lost all the puppy looks. She was spayed couple weeks ago. She is a good girl, especially now that the biting has calmed down. Right now our biggest problem is digging holes in the yard. I love seeing the updates..


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy 1/2 year Birthday to all our September puppies.
Sheldon was 6 months old yesterday and I have been trying to post updated pictures of him but can't seem to get them to post. Keep getting an error message when I send them over as an an attachment. I will try Photo Bucket. Wish me luck .
Marzipan you are a big boy compared to Sheldon. Sheldon weighs 44 lbs.
Lucy you are adorable.


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Barbara kindly emailed me and informed me of this thread and so here we are (and I shall reply to your message asap!  )

Im Brie, I lost my first golden on Christmas eve due to cancer.

In January, My friend found me a crazy little 4 month old who needed a new home. So Scarlett came to live with us.
I realllllllyyy need to get some new pictures of her, but getting her to stop and slow down is practically impossible.

Her birthday is September 11,2012.

Are your goldens still mouthy and bity? She is driving me crazy here with that. I am constantly telling her "NO" ..

I sometimes think I was extremely sick in the head to want a puppy.. 
My daughter was born October 14,2012.. so I have two babies at once!

Scarlett does really well I think for most puppy's..she is very mouthy and bites on everything, except one person in the house.. my daughter. Its like she knows shes a baby and shes not supposed to do that to her.Then she will stop and lay beside her, and just watch her, like someone told her that's her job.
Its kinda scary considering that's what Kasey used to do.


So..what are your puppies doing to drive you guys crazy?


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

scarletts first easter picture... went so well.. lol


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Brie! 

First of all, I'm very sorry for your loss. Cancer is a horrible horrible thing.

Then congratulations on your new puppy girl.
I sure know what it's like with a puppy and a human baby at the same time. I think it's worth the work though 

My puppy is born just short of a week before yours, so 7 months in a few days. His biting/mouthing has pretty much stopped. He never tries to chew on humans anymore. But he has always been a very good puppy.

I'm betting yours will be done with the puppy mouthing tendencies soon too?


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Brie. Harry's birthday is 9/11 also. Congratulations on your two new babies. Right now we are dealing with some teenage issues at our house - mainly jumping when he greets other dogs and people. He has either forgotten his greeting manners or is choosing to ignore them. Either way his refresher course begins tomorrow.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh.... Bertie was a September puppy too (9/19). 

I met him the first time on Black Friday and that was a very happy Thanksgiving that I brought him home that same day, though I'd been talking to both breeders weeks before that.


----------



## Baloubear (May 15, 2013)

*Balou*

Balou was born on the 2end of september! ^^
In Belgium


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome from New York Balou
Sheldon's birthdate is September 7
Would love to see pictures of your puppy !!!


----------



## Bruce's Mom (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to give an update on Bruce. He is now 7 1/2 months and weighs 55lbs. He was neutered this morning, so he has been napping all afternoon (very unlike him. He has been such a joy to our family!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing photo of Bruce.
He has a beautiful red color coat and quite handsome.
Is he being a good boy now ?


----------



## Bruce's Mom (Nov 13, 2012)

Well..... For the most part, he is such a good boy. However, he is a total foodie. He ate almost a whole pizza off of the counter the other night!! He loves to jump on people and he barks like crazy when he sees other dogs. We are getting ready to do some obedience training, so hopefully he will get better. He has not chewed anything up yet or ruined anything in our house, so I guess I really can't complain


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

We have the opposite puppies.
Sheldon dosen't counter surf couldn't care less about when he has to eat.
He'll eat but he takes his time.
He use to bark more when he was younger but no so much now.
The jumping oh my yes. 
But one day he did take a bite out of my dry wall and left a nice hole in the wall.
I have no idea what made him do that !


----------



## Marlee&Me (Apr 12, 2013)

My Marlee is a Sept baby. I believe she was born on the 5th. I'm sure she would steal food if she could get to it, but she isn't quite tall enough for my counters. I have seen her steal food from my kids, and their friends. One boy was eating pizza and not sitting at the table, and Marlee just ran up and snatched it out of his hand! My 8 year old ran up to her and was able to get it out of her mouth before she swallowed the entire thing! 

Don't you love this happy-awkward-puppy-almost adult dog stage? lol


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome Marlee & Mom

Sheldon was born September 7. 
Looking forward to pictures and updates of your puppy.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Bruce is super cute! 
Glad to hear everyone is doing well!

Marzipan weighed in at 68,5 lbs at 8 months 1 week. Growth is slowing down for sure.
He's behaving very well, but thats probably because we take him hiking in an off leash park with creeks about every other day. Tired boy.

Yesterday he ate the top of a fire ant hill. He thought it was very tasty!


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love looking at the pictures of the puppies born around the same tiime. They are all so precious. Lucy is 8 months now, born September 23,2012. She is the joy of our life. I think she is finally slowing down in growth. She weighed 66 lbs on her last visit to the vet a couple weeks ago. She finally looks like she has grown into her feet  She was damp after a swim in the creek in this photo.


----------



## PennyLane13 (Dec 10, 2012)

A couple pictures of Penny... Born 9/10




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

Scarlett at Nearly 8 Months by kaseys_lucky_mom2006, on Flickr


Action ! by kaseys_lucky_mom2006, on Flickr


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Marlee&Me said:


> My Marlee is a Sept baby. I believe she was born on the 5th. I'm sure she would steal food if she could get to it, but she isn't quite tall enough for my counters. I have seen her steal food from my kids, and their friends. One boy was eating pizza and not sitting at the table, and Marlee just ran up and snatched it out of his hand! My 8 year old ran up to her and was able to get it out of her mouth before she swallowed the entire thing!
> 
> Don't you love this happy-awkward-puppy-almost adult dog stage? lol


Hunter was born on September 5th! They share a birthday!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

Scarlett's first birthday was today!! I took a lot of pictures of her earlier, will upload asap!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Kasey'sLuckyMama said:


> Scarlett's first birthday was today!! I took a lot of pictures of her earlier, will upload asap!


It was Harry's birthday today too. You're a much better mom. I thought about taking pictures this morning but the day got away from me. I'm hoping pictures at one year and one day will suffice!


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

nancy, I almost forgot as well! My husband came home from work early and threw our whole "day routine" off! 

Its been a rough route for me and Scarlett, I almost decided to rehome her at one point, but glad I've stuck it out, she's really mellowing out now..and I can actually leave her in the house without something going missing.. she has compulsive pica, and would eat all sorts of things without me noticing (I have an 11 month old baby, so essentially I had two babies at once with those two!) and she would always do it while layla was getting a diaper change or I was chasing layla. so Im pretty proud of her. 
The last thing she ate was the top part of the sink stopper in the bathroom.. I put her in the bathroom with me while I took a bath, I heard something fall but couldn't find anything. I still don't know how she ate it..luckily she threw it up the next day


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

Today is Lucy's 1st birthday. We had a little party for her yesterday. We purchased the cake from our local *Gourmet Dog Bakery. *It's made from ground steak and lots of veggies. Lucy and other dog guests enjoyed it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Lucy.

Great pictures, the B'day cake sounds delicious.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Wishing all of our September puppies a Happy 1st Birthday.
Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to our next year.
Sheldon turned 1 years old on September 7 .
We have recently moved to our new home so I will need some time to post updated pictures of him. 
Oliver You are great boy Happy 1 years old and as Sheldon's brother you look like 
his twin !
Lucy You are a beautiful girl and it looks like you had a fun birthday
Scarlett Happy 1st Birthday to you . Glad to hear you are being a good girl for your mamma
Harry You are a Big boy now ! Congratulations !
Hunter I love your name and your beautiful golden color.


----------

